# Kansas Walleye



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Some walleye that we caught a couple weeks ago. the one in the picture on the right was my personal best at 6.5lb's but was broken the next day with a 7.42lb no picture of that one though.

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn15 ... 81-1-1.jpg


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish.


----------

